# 2.5 days of "bikepacking"......



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

....starts in one hour :band:

Hmmmm, what did I forget to pack?

Matt


----------



## skullstorm (Aug 23, 2011)

I want to do this so bad. Current camping equipement is a tad too heavy right now. Been slowly replacing stuff though. Only a few items left before I have a good lightweight setup but they're the most expensive.


----------



## thestapler (May 12, 2011)

In for this as well. I really want to ride Bristlecone, camp somewhere, then hike the South loop. 

You look like you got some really compact equipment :thumbsup:


----------



## knoob (Mar 17, 2010)

We expect LOTS of pics and ride report on tues.Think about all of us here in 107 temps on your adventure.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

*Cool!*

This is something that I've wanted to try for long time now. Need to get some gear together and do it. So many possibilities up this way for 2-4 day trips.

Where are you going?


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep, something like this would be much preferable to the heat of the valley this weekend.

Pic is from a trip last year: Just off the Kaibab Plateau Trail above Sourdough Spring - Kaibab Plateau/North Rim Grand Canyon


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

I would say Matt is probably camped somewhere up around bristlecone... I "think" he was riding from twilight trails or big tree over and up to bristle and then back, using trail as much as possible(he may have changed his plans though and went elsewhere)... I have all but 2 pcs of equipment to buy and I am doing this as well. I've been busy looking at google  and planning routes.

Way to go Matt, we talked, YOU did!

Bikepacking.net has good info for those of you above that are interested


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

*That was AWESOME!*

I had a great time up at Mt. Charleston riding and camping, riding and camping and riding.....here it is in a nutshell.....75.7 miles ridden with 11,208ft in elevation gain ALL with a 13lb Camelbak and 38lb bike/camping gear/clothes ect.= 51lbs, holy crap :eekster:

Day .5

Parked the car at the Mt. Charleston (Cathedral Rock) parking lot Friday after work around 5pm and then headed towards the Bristlecone Loop for the first night.....Deer Springs Pass








Desert overlook.....








Heading up Bristlecone Loop....








First ride done, now time to relax....








http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/110185421


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Day 1

Good morning! Time to pack everything back up and hit the trails!








Bristlecone Loop....








Bristlecone Loop lap 3 or 4, I don't remember....








Lugging all this crap around is hard.....








Still feeling good.....








I headed back over the hill to check in on my car. An ice cold Coke hit the spot...








Back up Deer Springs in the rain.....








http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/110185393


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Day 2

Good morning, again. Pack it all up for the last time...








The casa....








Going stir crazy yet......








I've got the gear pretty much dialed in, it was solid the entire trip....








woohoo, logrides.....








Done, done and done.....








http://connect.garmin.com:80/activity/embed/110185339


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

beagledadi,
congrats that is awesome
I like your clothes line
when are you doing that continental divide ride...


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice Matty! What are the camping/fire restrictions up there? Looks like your living the dream bro, keep it up!!


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Good job Matt!
How did you like the seatpostrack?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Looks good Matt.... but those sasquatch harry legs are scaring me, man.

Come up here and I'll hook you up on 100-150 miles all on dirt with half of that on singletrack.


----------



## KellyE (Apr 20, 2010)

Awesome! :thumbsup:
I'm feeling some inspiration for this Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Lopaka (Sep 7, 2006)

Two words.....Bike rack.... 'nuf said.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

KRob said:


> Looks good Matt.... but those sasquatch harry legs are scaring me, man.
> 
> Come up here and I'll hook you up on 100-150 miles all on dirt with half of that on singletrack.


Lets actually plan this next summer ?


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

rob1208lv said:


> Lets actually plan this next summer ?


Next summer??....pffftttt, how about next weekend!!! :thumbsup:

Matty


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

beagledadi said:


> Next summer??....pffftttt, how about next weekend!!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Matty


Labor day = Family day... Sorry ..


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Redmon said:


> Nice Matty! What are the camping/fire restrictions up there? Looks like your living the dream bro, keep it up!!


ahhh, no fires outside of the designated campground fire pits.... I broke the law on the first night :nono:

Matty


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

ImaFred said:


> Good job Matt!
> How did you like the seatpostrack?


Thanks B!

I bought that Blackburn seatpost rack/bag thingy back in 2001 and it's been sitting around ever since. I decided to use the rack only as support for my food/sleeping bag/clothes and it worked fine. It's 1.5 pounds by itself, kinda portly but it'll work for now. The key is to somehow take the weight off the very end thus not snapping your seatpost when you go over a large bump (see the strap that starts from under my seat and goes down and under the very back of the rack) that really helped, it was solid bombing down the singletrack.

When will you be ready for a trip?

Matt


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

skullstorm said:


> I want to do this so bad. Current camping equipement is a tad too heavy right now. Been slowly replacing stuff though. Only a few items left before I have a good lightweight setup but they're the most expensive.


This was a total budget build. I was lucky enough to have that seatpost rack thingy, other than that, it can be done on the cheap. Take a look through this site, there are some really good ideas in here bikepacking.net

Matt


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

thestapler said:


> In for this as well. I really want to ride Bristlecone, camp somewhere, then hike the South loop.
> 
> You look like you got some really compact equipment :thumbsup:


Bristlecone was the first night, plenty of places to camp (but your not supposed to have campfires) for the night. I carried all my stuff with me the entire time but you could stash yours while you do your hike. Do it!

Matt


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

knoob said:


> We expect LOTS of pics and ride report on tues.Think about all of us here in 107 temps on your adventure.


I swung through a camp ground on the Mt. Charleston on side Saturday to fill up on water. It was 3pm and had just started to rain/hail. A couple driving through the site stopped and asked me for directions, their car said the outside temp was 51 degrees :ihih:

I was loving it!

Matt


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Mr. D said:


> beagledadi,
> congrats that is awesome
> I like your clothes line
> when are you doing that continental divide ride...


Sounds like there's 3 of us here in LV that have some bikepacking expirience...lets get a trip planned! I'm in the process of mapping out a St. George to Navajo Lake to Brian Head Peak and back trip :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

KRob said:


> Looks good Matt.... but those sasquatch harry legs are scaring me, man.
> 
> Come up here and I'll hook you up on 100-150 miles all on dirt with half of that on singletrack.


That leg hair is 35 years in the making pal 

I would love to put an Ely trip together, lets do it! I spent the first night up on Bristlecone at 8200ft., I got a little chilly that night. My first gear upgrade will be a better quality sleeping bag that will compress into a soda can...I'm watching the sales at REI :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

If you dont mind dirt roads this looks interesting

Backroads Around Las Vegas, Desert National Wildlife Range, Mormon Well Road


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

beagledadi said:


> I would love to put an Ely trip together, lets do it! Matt


I'm booked the next two or three weekends but I would love to do this some time...... maybe I could have Saundra drop my camping gear at our overnight spot so I don't have to carry it.............better yet, map a route that brings us back to my house every night. We could sleep out in the yard or up in the condo so it seemed like a bikepacking adventure.:thumbsup:


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Redmon said:


> If you dont mind dirt roads this looks interesting
> 
> Backroads Around Las Vegas, Desert National Wildlife Range, Mormon Well Road


That dirt road is part of my proposed vegas500, a loop that takes in every Mtb spot in southern nevada... Bbt, cowboy, cottonwood/bd, union, BC, coyote, over that dirt road to Lee, blue tree, bristlecone, tin can, and so on and on and on and on...... Sigh maybe one day I will get to this.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

Redmon said:


> If you dont mind dirt roads this looks interesting
> 
> Backroads Around Las Vegas, Desert National Wildlife Range, Mormon Well Road


I'd totally hit that....but there's no water source out there, bummer. I'll do some exploring out that way once the weather cools off. Thanks for the linky Shawn :thumbsup:

Matty


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

beagledadi said:


> Thanks B!
> When will you be ready for a trip?
> 
> Matt


I might go the seatpost rack route for now... not really wanting to pony up the money for good bags yet... I'm pretty much ready to go... Except, last weekend right after I saw you climbing Kyle, I cracked my frame at the bottom bracket so I'm just waiting on the replacement frame.
I just bought a "esbit stove" for my kit.... after looking at all the homemade ones I decided this was a lot simpler to use and carry and just as light and almost as cheap.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

beagledadi said:


> I'd totally hit that....but there's no water source out there, bummer. I'll do some exploring out that way once the weather cools off. Thanks for the linky Shawn :thumbsup:
> 
> Matty


I believe there's a well thus the name Mormon "Well" Road  ... I also believe at the campground there is running water which is where you would want to camp unless you sleep in the cave in peek a boo cyn

Edit: after checking, there is NO running water at the campground ...there is however two springs(wells)to filter from close to the top of the pass(campground)


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

A fun 3 day trip could be.... start at corn creek station climb this road to the campground, camp, drop the backside to coyote...ride coyote and camp, then ride back over to the station. Like I said above, water should be available in the campground and also at c.s.
Hmmmmm


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Speaking of this road...it's on fire today!


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

ImaFred said:


> I might go the seatpost rack route for now... not really wanting to pony up the money for good bags yet... I'm pretty much ready to go... Except, last weekend right after I saw you climbing Kyle, I cracked my frame at the bottom bracket so I'm just waiting on the replacement frame.
> I just bought a "esbit stove" for my kit.... after looking at all the homemade ones I decided this was a lot simpler to use and carry and just as light and almost as cheap.


All this local bikepacking chatter has made me think about a couple little projects I've putting off. So, I finally made my Esbit stand today. Just cut up a wire coat hanger for the material. Weighs less than an ounce, folds down nicely and you can either stick it down into the dirt or just stand it on a rock surface.

Forget the rack and just make your own seat pack for now. Just do like I did and take an old stuff sack and sew on velcro straps. Then again, if you have a stuff sack with daisy-chained loops, you can just run webbing straps thru them and around the seatpost and seat rails.


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

DesertDog said:


> All this local bikepacking chatter has made me think about a couple little projects I've putting off. So, I finally made my Esbit stand today. Just cut up a wire coat hanger for the material. Weighs less than an ounce, folds down nicely and you can either stick it down into the dirt or just stand it on a rock surface.
> 
> Forget the rack and just make your own seat pack for now. Just do like I did and take an old stuff sack and sew on velcro straps. Then again, if you have a stuff sack with daisy-chained loops, you can just run webbing straps thru them and around the seatpost and seat rails.


Was just in the garage thinking of that same kinda idea...:thumbsup:
What if I sew the closed end together one way so it runs the length of my post then it would be tapered too....so my legs wouldn't hit.
Sweet stove! The manufactured one is pretty light too and works great as a holder for 5-6 tabs as well... But YES, I failed at myog on the stove!
I was looking into the home made alcohol stoves but then ran into the esbit and just said eff it I'll run that.
Might be going tomorrow...


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I would like to at least check the Mormon well road out so if you guys need support one day maybe I could drive out there.


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

D-Dog, that's a great idea you have with the stove :thumbsup:

Matt


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

beagledadi said:


> Sounds like there's 3 of us here in LV that have some bikepacking expirience...lets get a trip planned! I'm in the process of mapping out a St. George to Navajo Lake to Brian Head Peak and back trip :thumbsup:
> 
> Matt


Matt:

This will save you a lot of trouble. Just do some combining of the TransUtah and Dixie 311 routes, then add/edit in anything else you want and you will have a route.

TransUtah track file

Dixie 311 track file

Lots of stuff that can be done up in Utah:

I've got a 70 mile out-and-back between St George and a spot above the Virgin River Gorge.

Several routes that can be done (and some that I've done) out around Enterprise. Can even come back to NV and ride thru Beaver Dam State Park.

Markagunt Plateau - Navajo, Brian Head, Panguitch area. You know what's there, plus so many atv trails.

Sevier and Paunsagunt Plateaus - Areas North and South of Red Canyon.

Aquarius Plateau - May still head up there this weekend? Area Northeast of Red Canyon between UT12 and UT22 (Pine Lake/Powell Point, Tropic, Escalante, Boulder). Northern end of the TransUtah course goes thru the area. Elevation, views and lakes everywhere!

Skyline Drive is another good one. You can do a nice 80 mile loop just using the Northern portion using Skyline and Miller Road.

Just a few other things to think about.

Nothing much to do here in the valley until mid-Fall or Winter!


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoohoo- awesome trip, great pixels, Beagle! Congratulations are in order (especially when I read the part about 51F VS 107F). I`m glad you had a great time and good job planning since it seems you had no real regrets with your first attempt packing list. 

My questions: What kind of food/water plan did you go with? Did you have plenty of water stops and did you have to filter or treat? Have to carry a lot of it after fill-ups? Esbit talk aside, did YOU carry any kind of stove, or go "cold". Hot or cold, any specific food tips? And how the heck did you manage to stuff a tent into that little bag !?!

I just got back from my own not-so-light trip yesterday, so didn`t catch your report until today. I managed about half highways, half dirt/gravel roads, no ST. Water bottle had just started to slush up on me when I woke up yesterday morning in the mountains between Sierra Valley and Honey Lake


----------



## dead_dog_canyon (Sep 8, 2010)

Very very Cool!

Thanks for the write up!


----------



## beagledadi (Jul 18, 2004)

I got the last pieces of Revelate Designs LLC gear for xmas and now I'm ready to roll for an overnighter this weekend.

The biggest change is being able to put a full 100oz Camelbak bladder (almost 7lbs) on the bike (Tangle frame bag) and not on my back. That alone changes my Camelbak weight from 13lbs last trip, to 5.5lbs this trip...my back and shoulders will feel better.

My new sleeping bag REI Lumen +25 Sleeping Bag - Free Shipping at REI.com is ridiculously light, rated to 25f and compresses down to the size of a large softball. I'm leaving the tent at home this trip, going to try sleeping under a lightweight tarp.

Last trip;
Bike = 38lbs
Camelbak = 13lbs
Total = 51lbs

This trip;
Bike = 43lbs
Camelbak = 5lbs
Total = 48lbs

Matt


----------



## digidelia (Oct 28, 2011)

that thing is ready to do some WORK


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm going a different route

gained 6lbs on the bike
Gained 12.5 lbs in the camel 
I'm also not bringing a tent


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Have fun guys! Should be great weather for your adventure. WE'RE all anxiously awaiting a trip report upon your safe return!


----------



## Redmon (Jan 12, 2004)

I ran into Matty and Hutch at Katies Lot as I was finishing a ride. They were headed up the mountain and in good spirits. Have fun you crazy bastards!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Whooot! Looks like fun.

Did you go with the long bag or regular, Matt?


----------



## dauwalt (Mar 26, 2005)

Can you all post gear lists? Maybe break up into necessary, comfort, and probably not needed categories?


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

I made it home (beagle daddy) decided to ride the extra 20miles 
From my house to his. Not sure when he'll make it home..  anyway I'll let him 
Do a full write up/trip report on here. As I'll make one including gear and suggestions 
On my blog. Check my blog (in sig) Monday afternoon. Happy trails .. 
Hutch


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

rob1208lv said:


> I made it home (beagle daddy) decided to ride the extra 20miles
> From my house to his. Not sure when he'll make it home..  anyway I'll let him
> Do a full write up/trip report on here. As I'll make one including gear and suggestions
> On my blog. Check my blog (in sig) Monday afternoon. Happy trails ..
> Hutch


Good timing, winds are picking up and temps are a droppin


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

Those winds hit us hard at the top of cowboys ..


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

dauwalt said:


> Can you all post gear lists? Maybe break up into necessary, comfort, and probably not needed categories?


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AqFb_GcJ93eidDlqRVgzcHRTWjNtSWVPYTNad3FMakE

Spreadsheet has everything but food and water listed. A complete and comfortable, though rather minimalist setup. Still, it's not nearly as extreme a setup as many racers would use.

Only thing that's really for comfort/not needed are the neoprene camp booties. But, those are really nice to have around camp after your feet have been in riding shoes all day.

Here's a link to a crappy, older writeup I did on my bike setup.
bikepacking.net > Personal setups > Just something I stitched together


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

Blog is up


----------



## ImaFred (May 16, 2009)

Nice blog Rob.


----------



## DesertDog (Apr 14, 2006)

rob1208lv said:


> Blog is up


Nice post.

Just one thing though: The Google docs link isn't for Matt's setup, it's for mine. That's something I put out there showing my past and present bikepacking setups.


----------



## rob1208lv (Sep 8, 2007)

DesertDog said:


> Nice post.
> 
> Just one thing though: The Google docs link isn't for Matt's setup, it's for mine. That's something I put out there showing my past and present bikepacking setups.


Woops I fixed it..


----------



## Mr. D (Jun 1, 2008)

Good reading blog I enjoyed it. thanks


----------

